# Crocs and similar soft shoes...



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thought I'd share this warning about Crocs and similar soft shoes that have been linked to escalator entrapments.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch Leslie - makes me want to curl my toes up every time I ride an escalator now just in case...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the fleece lined Crocs for cold weather. I love them. But, my cousin's little girl has fallen a few times when she was wearing Crocs, and she broke her. She's not allowed to wear them anymore.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*no crocs*

i sell shoes for a living. people love them but they aren't good for you. they break down fast. Soft is not necessarily mean good, there is no support for your arch, or knee, or back...

I wear dansko for all day, and chacos for sandals. These last four years or more...spend now, save later, and save your feet and your back!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw at the Mall a little girl get her shoe caught (flip flop) in the escalator. It chewed up her big toe - I don't know if she lost the toe but there sure was a lot of screaming going on - I felt just sick.

I have heard that at the end of the escalator there is a button you can push to stop the escalator.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They break in escalators???? I saw a show about how some poor girls shoelace got stuck in one... and it was bad. Since them I am terrfied of escalators. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> I saw at the Mall a little girl get her shoe caught (flip flop) in the escalator. It chewed up her big toe - I don't know if she lost the toe but there sure was a lot of screaming going on - I felt just sick.
> 
> I have heard that at the end of the escalator there is a button you can push to stop the escalator.


I saw a few of those.  I worked in a dept. store as a teen right next to the escalator and kids love to not step off the end and ride right over the bump. In the summer those escalators eat of those thin rubber flip-flops and the little toesies too.  There IS a button right on the end, just reach down.


----------

